# Webkinz..



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I know it's sad..but I think i play online more w/ these things then my son..lol.
Does anyone else's children have webkinz? Do you happen to take care of them now and then?? I know i am probably the only one.My favorite is our rottie.:woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My daughter has around 20 of them. I have never been on the site though...LOL


----------

